# Home Affairs London - Temp Life Partner Parmit



## mrvan (Oct 21, 2013)

My partner and I are moving from London to South Africa in December. We have gathered all the required documentation ie. Police clearance certificates, X-ray scan etc. but still need to get the Affidavit to say we have been living together over the past 4 years.

I have tried multiple times to phone the South African Home affairs in London but their phone just keeps ringing until a Cisco unified voice messaging system answers. They only take calls between 3pm and 5pm, and I have even sat one day for 2 hours and redialed every three minutes with so success

At this point I do not know how we are going to apply for the Temporary Life Partner visa as the Home Affairs in London is not contactable. I am starting to worry that if we are going to send in our application and passports, that it will not be processed in time and we will have no way to contact them.

My partner holds a EU passport and she is allowed into South Africa for up to 3 months without a visa. 

Will it be better to apply in South Africa for the Temporary Life Partner Permit?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, although London seems incompetent, the South African offices are worse. Apply there.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You needed to contact the SA Embassy i.e. for the authentication of documents, I've used this number before and they've answered quite promptly (020) 7451 7299.


----------



## MrWoo (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,
I got my Temp life partner permit in August in London. I think it took about 2 or 3 weeks. Just went there about an hour before opening and queued outside. You don't need to book an appointment. 
Just make sure you have all paperwork with you. A lot of people were told to come back another time because they were missing some documents.


----------

